# DS Recommendations



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

Picked up a pair of 3DS XLs this past weekend for the wife and I.  My main intent was to replace my DS Lite with a larger screen in anticipation of picking up a DSTWO Mod cart to load all of my old ROMs onto.. and of course Kristi wanted a new one as well >_>  But that aside.. while in the store, picked up a copy of the new Fire Emblem.  Instant addiction - I love these types of games.  So much in fact, that I'd finished the main story in just under eight hours >_>  Working on the rest of the content now, but it's got me jonesing for more.

I'm sure there are plenty of gamers here; PC, Console, and Handheld alike.  I haven't really had any luck finding anything similar on Amazon/etc - anyone happen to have some good (!j)RPG recommendations for the DS?  (I specify non-jRPG because playing Final Fantasy once was enough - sick to death of that genre).


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Well Fire Emblem is quite the best RPG Strategy that is available for any Nintendo portable system.

What I did played as long as Fire Emblem was:


_Advance Wars_

Heroes of Mana
Heck I have to charge my old DS.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

Aaah, most excellent, thank you sir   I'll be checking into those when I get home tonight.  Noticed that the DS lineup also has a handful of the Dragon Quest series;  also added to my list.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Found my old box with the DS:

Two games I forget:


Star Trek Tactical Assault
Children of Mana


----------



## kaniini (Sep 19, 2013)

Children of Mana is definitely a strong title, but it's a jRPG.


----------



## acd (Sep 19, 2013)

*ahem* for all the boob jokes you could want, you should try _Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier_.

Some things you just don't have to make up.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fire Emblem strictly is a jRPG too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Fire Emblem strictly is a jRPG too.


Fire Emblem is mostly tactics, and most importantly isn't full of whining androgynous teens with ridiculous hair and horrible clothes.  The fact that it was made in Japan is irrelevant here.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 19, 2013)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance is still the best game I've ever played on a handheld. 

I should go pick up Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for my DS.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Picked up a 3DS XLs


Thank you sir for forcing me to buy a 3DS XL too.



wlanboy said:


> _Advance Wars_
> Heroes of Mana


I bought Advance Wars - Dark Conflict, because it is better than Advance Wars - Dual Strike.

Children of Mana is really good but Heroes of Mana sucks.



KuJoe said:


> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance is still the best game I've ever played on a handheld.
> 
> 
> I should go pick up Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for my DS.


Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift is a must buy for DS owners.


----------

